# Trouble steaming milk for latte art



## jpan127 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey guys first post on this forum. Not from the UK but this forum seems to have a great community. I have a Gaggia Classic, 2 weeks old, with the Rancilio v1 wand. I've been having trouble steaming the milk to a good consistency to pour something less demonic.









Sometimes I get milk that has very little foam, too thick, and only a glob at the very end of the pour (first image) Sometimes I get foam that's too thin to float on the surface.

The two images of the leaf-shaped things are the best I've accomplished in the past 2 weeks.

It seems like the milk has trouble incorporating together into a mixture of milk and microfoam.

Technique:

Take pitcher out of freezer / tip under surface completely / turn on / move tip to half submerged / whirpool until temperature is around 90F / submerge tip until 135F / few taps on counter / lots of swirling

I think my main issue is my milk is not being steamed properly. From other people with Gaggia Classics, I'm wondering how you guys steam your milk? I use organic whole milk, and recently have been trying with 2%.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ditch freezing the pitcher it does nothing in the long run , it's a waste of time. It's about practice and technique . You can steam milk with machines x10 more powerful than a gaggia without a frozen pitcher. You don't need more time steaming milk , just more time practicing and decent technique. I have gotten good art from 1% percent milk, so again blue full fat tastes nice and may be a tad easier to get perfect microcosm but it's not the main issue here.

Check this thread for a more practical demonstration how to steam milk with your machine . It really is about technique and then applying some practice over a few solid hours as opposed to the odd cuppa here and there on the morning .

How to create Silk Milk on a Gaggia Classic (Velvety Microfoam)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6813&share_tid=22590&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D22590&share_type=t


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi and welcome. I actually found it easier to steam milk with my old Classic (also with Silvia wand) because it is quite slow and you have plenty of time. I had to relearn it when I got my dual boiler. As Mrboots2u says, the freezing of the pitcher doesn't really make any practical difference as it probably buys you 1 second if that. It's all about getting some bubbles into the milk very early on, for just a couple of seconds, then getting a vortex going to smash the big bubbles into tiny ones as they spin in the jug. You want to get a stream of steam in early, then minimise any further 'tsp-tsp' noises by keeping the tip still and just under the surface. It's just hours of practice (and I'm still practicing after years!)


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, I put a thread up last week showing a video of how I steam milk on my Sage Dual Boiler, different machine to yours but the technique will be similar. Hope it helps you a little.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=36400


----------



## jpan127 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Mrboots2u

Hi thanks, I will stop freezing the pitcher, I checked out the video and it's interesting where he places the wand (straight down on the edge as opposed to 45 angle) and how he only aerates for 15 seconds. I've tried aerating less and all I ended up with is less foam. I will try to exactly replicate his technique though.

@hotmetal

I do see often a lot of people say aerate for less time. However when I tried I just ended up with half my normal amount of thick foam. Will keep trying though.

@Craig-R872

Interesting how you put your wand in the middle. The whirlpool looks great but most likely because your machine is 5x the cost of mine and a better wand hahaha.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

The tip is more offset than in the middle, maybe the camera angle. Each jug is different tho.

I did find if you use just plain water and play with different positions you will easily find where the water whirlpools the best. Once you've found this add drop of washing up liquid and see if you can create microfoam. That's how I started. Keep practicing.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't think you have to stop cooling the milk jug - just don't be under the impression that it will make much difference to steaming. It's all about getting the right amount of air in, and getting it well mixed in. The faster you can get the air in, the longer you have left to spin it and smash the bubbles before it gets to 65°C (or thereabouts). Cooling the jug makes very little difference as the specific heat capacity of a thin steel jug isn't much. The colder the milk is might have an effect though. And another thing is that the fresher the milk, the better it foams. It's all to do with the proteins (also why you shouldn't overheat it or try to steam it twice).


----------



## jpan127 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Craig-R872

I've actually played around with water and soap a few times before and every time it seems to come out pretty damn good.

@hotmetal

"The faster you can get the air in, the longer you have left to spin it and smash the bubbles before it gets to 65°C" Great point, it ususally takes me at least 15 seconds to get the air in I think. I do pay more attention to the temperature than the volume, which is a problem.


----------

